# Is this a real GTO??



## darkalley (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/pontiac/gto/332134.html

I'm going to check this car out first thing tomorrow morning. It's in Hemmings so anyone can beat me to it if they want.... My question is the front fenders don't look like GTO fenders but I'm far from an expert. I'm about to do some searching on the board about what to look for but I'd love to get your opinions on pricing assuming the car is solid.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

1. The front fenders have the optional cornering lights in them, so that may be what appears a little "different" to you. Not a very common option.

2. The best way to authenticate any GTO is to obtain the car's VIN and contact Pontiac Historical Services (PHS). Last time I heard, $35.00 will definitively document the car's authenticity (number-wise) via a copy of the original accounting invoice that PHS will provide you. 

However, this does not guarantee that any "hanky panky" with switched VIN or data plates, rebodied cars, etc. has occurred with a particular vehicle. Get the PHS and look the car over in person, and bring along a friend with GTO knowledge as an extra set of eyes and any reference material you can obtain.

Chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I agree PHS is the best way to verify GTO's if you have a few weeks to wait for the documents. But if you are in a hurry you can verify by collecting numbers from the following areas;

1) Data Plate, 
2) the pad under the distributor, 
3) behind the number 8 cylinder, 
4) the center exhaust ports, 
5) top of the heads below the valve covers,
6) manifold,
7)front of engine, just under the passenger head,
8) next to the timing belt cover, 
9) The code on the tranny is located on the passenger side, it is a silver tag with the letter code and year.
10) The code on the rear end is stamped on the passenger side front. There will also be GM codes next to the cover.

Post the numbers here and several of our members will help you out.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I thought all GTO's were floor shift?!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought all GTO's were floor shift?!


Nope, bench seats and column shifts were offered on most year GTO's as standard equipment. Console shifters and bucket seats could be ordered separately or with certain packages.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

05GTO said:


> I agree PHS is the best way to verify GTO's if you have a few weeks to wait for the documents.


Jim Mattison at PHS will fax or email you a copy of the accounting invoice ASAP upon payment.

Chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mrgtojudge said:


> Jim Mattison at PHS will fax or email you a copy of the accounting invoice ASAP upon payment.
> 
> Chris


That's good to know, seems like it took several weeks for my 67 documents to arrive.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, that is the usual time table it takes for PHS to assemble all the "goodies" they have for your GTO! Us Pontiac owners are fortunate to have this service available to document our vehicles. :cool 

Chris


----------



## darkalley (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm passing on the car. The bench seat killed the deal. Overall the car is very solid. These were blocked off. I think the car can be had for around $15-16k. If anyone is looking for a reasonable car this is probably it.

My magnet stuck to about 90% of the car. Lower Quarters must have had about 3 inches of rust repair but now signs of bubbles. Fram seemed very solid, new carpet, big crack on the dash though.... According to the build sheet does have disc brakes.

One thing, not being a pontiac guy-are the hood scoops suppose to be functional???


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

darkalley said:


> One thing, not being a pontiac guy-are the hood scoops suppose to be functional???



Only on 1969 GTO's with the Ram Air III or Ram Air IV engine.

Chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

darkalley said:


> I'm passing on the car. The bench seat killed the deal. Overall the car is very solid. These were blocked off. I think the car can be had for around $15-16k. If anyone is looking for a reasonable car this is probably it.
> 
> My magnet stuck to about 90% of the car. Lower Quarters must have had about 3 inches of rust repair but now signs of bubbles. Fram seemed very solid, new carpet, big crack on the dash though.... According to the build sheet does have disc brakes.
> 
> One thing, not being a pontiac guy-are the hood scoops suppose to be functional???


:agree 
The bench seat and column shift would have killed the deal for me as well.


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Interesting post on the question of "Only floor shift models", My friend here in Newbury Pk, Ca. is just finishing up #2 of his three (3) 1971 GTO Judge convertibles. I swear it's true, yes, I know there were only 17 made, anyway, this one has a column shift. Really strange to see, but rarity is a strange thing at times.


----------

